# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل در پرداخت اجاره خوابگاه

## fateme.sajjadi

سلام دوستان من برای پرداخت اجاره خوابگاه وقتی وارد پورتال دانشجویی رفاه مییشم نام کاربری و رمز عبور که همون کد ملی با خط تیره هست رو وارد میکنم اصلا وارد نمیشه میگه رمز عبور شما اشتباه است دانشگاه زنگ زدم جواب منو نددادن من باید چکار کنم ؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان من برای پرداخت اجاره خوابگاه وقتی وارد پورتال دانشجویی رفاه مییشم نام کاربری و رمز عبور که همون کد ملی با خط تیره هست رو وارد میکنم اصلا وارد نمیشه میگه رمز عبور شما اشتباه است دانشگاه زنگ زدم جواب منو نددادن من باید چکار کنم ؟



بدون خط تیره واردش کن

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> بدون خط تیره واردش کن


امتحان کردم نشد

----------


## artim

> امتحان کردم نشد



ثبتنام خوابگاه کردی که؟؟

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> ثبتنام خوابگاه کردی که؟؟


اره توی ثبت نام اینترنی ثبت نام خوابگاه رو انجام دادم 
توی سیستم  برام نوشته بود باید 24 پول خوابگاه رو پرداخت کنی تا 27 بیشتر وقت نداره

----------


## artim

> اره توی ثبت نام اینترنی ثبت نام خوابگاه رو انجام دادم 
> توی سیستم  برام نوشته بود باید 24 پول خوابگاه رو پرداخت کنی تا 27 بیشتر وقت نداره


سامانه اش با شماره دانشجویی باز میشه
حالا شماره تماس داره برا خوابگاه بزنگ بگو مشکلتو الان بزنگ

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> سامانه اش با شماره دانشجویی باز میشه
> حالا شماره تماس داره برا خوابگاه بزنگ بگو مشکلتو الان بزنگ


بر نمیدارن اصلا جواب نمیدن 
دیروز زنگ زدم جواب دادن برای ثبت نام پرسیدم به زور جواب دادن 
الان برا خوابگاه زدم جواب نمیدن 
مگه دانشگاه ها با همین سیستم پوتال دانشجویی رفاه هزینه خوابگاه رو پرداخت نمیکنن ؟

----------


## artim

> بر نمیدارن اصلا جواب نمیدن 
> دیروز زنگ زدم جواب دادن برای ثبت نام پرسیدم به زور جواب دادن 
> الان برا خوابگاه زدم جواب نمیدن 
> مگه دانشگاه ها با همین سیستم پوتال دانشجویی رفاه هزینه خوابگاه رو پرداخت نمیکنن ؟


بده لینک دانشگاهتو ببینم

----------


## _Zari_

> بده لینک دانشگاهتو ببینم


با معذرت از استارتر...میدونم مشکلم ربطی ب موضوع تاپیک نداره ولی تو کارنامه سبز من اصفهان میتونستم قبول شم الان چیکار کنم ک تغییر رشته و انتقالی بهم بدن؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> با معذرت از استارتر...میدونم مشکلم ربطی ب موضوع تاپیک نداره ولی تو کارنامه سبز من اصفهان میتونستم قبول شم الان چیکار کنم ک تغییر رشته و انتقالی بهم بدن؟؟؟


دانشگاه اولی ثبتنام کردی؟حضوری منظورمه

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> بده لینک دانشگاهتو ببینم


بفرما  این سایت دانشگاه 
دانشگاه شیراز
اینم پرتال دانشجویی رفاه 
پورتال دانشجويي صندوق رفاه

----------


## _Zari_

> دانشگاه اولی ثبتنام کردی؟حضوری منظورمه


نه اینترنتی دیروز ثبت نام کردم

----------


## artim

> بفرما  این سایت دانشگاه 
> دانشگاه شیراز
> اینم پرتال دانشجویی رفاه 
> پورتال دانشجويي صندوق رفاه


اینو ببین
https://sess.shirazu.ac.ir/sess/script/login.aspx

وارد پروفایل دانشجوییت بشو همون سامانه دانشجویی از اونجا باید شهریه رو پرداخت کنی

----------


## artim

> نه اینترنتی دیروز ثبت نام کردم


خب پس مسله ای نیست شهریه چیزی که ندادی؟
برو دانشگاهی که قبول شدی تو کارنامه سبز اونجا جریان رو بگو و ثبتنام کن

----------


## _Zari_

> خب پس مسله ای نیست شهریه چیزی که ندادی؟
> برو دانشگاهی که قبول شدی تو کارنامه سبز اونجا جریان رو بگو و ثبتنام کن


نه شهریه ندادم ولی شنبه فقط ثبت نام خوابگاهه باید شهریه بدم...اونجا جریان کارنامه سبزو بگم چیکار میکنن؟

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> اینو ببین
> https://sess.shirazu.ac.ir/sess/script/login.aspx
> 
> وارد پروفایل دانشجوییت بشو همون سامانه دانشجویی از اونجا باید شهریه رو پرداخت کنی


نه اینجوری نیست اینو که میدونم پرفایل دانشجویی هست توی همین پروفایل دانشجویی بهم گفتن به سایت پرتال دانشجویی رفاه برم و اجاره خوابگاه رو پرداخت کنم 
اینم پیامش :نشجويان گرامي ورودي 94

با سلام 


در صورتي که در ثبت نام اينترنتي خوابگاه را انتخاب نموده ايد، لطفا از تاريخ 94/06/24 تا 94/06/28با مراجعه به پورتال دانشجويي صندوق رفاه به آدرس bp.swf.ir نسبت به پرداخت اجاره بهاي خوابگاه خود اقدام نموده و از فيش واريزي پرينت گرفته و آن را هنگام مراجعه به دانشگاه به مسئول خوابگاه خود ارايه فرمائيد تا مجوز قطعي سکونت براي شما صادر گردد.

----------


## artim

> نه شهریه ندادم ولی شنبه فقط ثبت نام خوابگاهه باید شهریه بدم...اونجا جریان کارنامه سبزو بگم چیکار میکنن؟


اگه دوره دانشگاه کارنامه سبز یه تماس بگیر با دانشگاه بگو تو کارنامه سبز قبول شدم کار خاصیب باید کنم اگه گفتن نه ثبتنام اینترنتیشو کن و مدارکتو ببر برا ثبتنام حضوری

----------


## artim

> نه اینجوری نیست اینو که میدونم پرفایل دانشجویی هست توی همین پروفایل دانشجویی بهم گفتن به سایت پرتال دانشجویی رفاه برم و اجاره خوابگاه رو پرداخت کنم 
> اینم پیامش :نشجويان گرامي ورودي 94
> 
> با سلام 
> 
> 
> در صورتي که در ثبت نام اينترنتي خوابگاه را انتخاب نموده ايد، لطفا از تاريخ 94/06/24 تا 94/06/28با مراجعه به پورتال دانشجويي صندوق رفاه به آدرس bp.swf.ir نسبت به پرداخت اجاره بهاي خوابگاه خود اقدام نموده و از فيش واريزي پرينت گرفته و آن را هنگام مراجعه به دانشگاه به مسئول خوابگاه خود ارايه فرمائيد تا مجوز قطعي سکونت براي شما صادر گردد.


پ خ دادم

----------


## _Zari_

> اگه دوره دانشگاه کارنامه سبز یه تماس بگیر با دانشگاه بگو تو کارنامه سبز قبول شدم کار خاصیب باید کنم اگه گفتن نه ثبتنام اینترنتیشو کن و مدارکتو ببر برا ثبتنام حضوری


ببخشید من گیج شدم با دانشگاه الزهرا تماس بگیرم دیگه؟؟؟بگم کارنامه سبز قبول شدم بعد برم ثبت نام حضوری خب بعد اونا کارای انتقالمو میکنن؟؟؟اصلا میشه رفت اصفهان یا نه..خیلی سخته انتقالی و تغییر رشته؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید من گیج شدم با دانشگاه الزهرا تماس بگیرم دیگه؟؟؟بگم کارنامه سبز قبول شدم بعد برم ثبت نام حضوری خب بعد اونا کارای انتقالمو میکنن؟؟؟اصلا میشه رفت اصفهان یا نه..خیلی سخته انتقالی و تغییر رشته؟


با دانشگاهی که در کارنامه سبز قبول شدی تماس بگیر بگو
دانشگاه اولی که قبول شدی دیگه نیاز نیست چیزی بهشون بگی چون ثبتنام حضوری نکردی

----------


## _Zari_

> با دانشگاهی که در کارنامه سبز قبول شدی تماس بگیر بگو
> دانشگاه اولی که قبول شدی دیگه نیاز نیست چیزی بهشون بگی چون ثبتنام حضوری نکردی


اها مرسی

----------


## طراوت

> با معذرت از استارتر...میدونم مشکلم ربطی ب موضوع تاپیک نداره ولی تو کارنامه سبز من اصفهان میتونستم قبول شم الان چیکار کنم ک تغییر رشته و انتقالی بهم بدن؟؟؟



عزیزکم باید نصفی از ترمتو بخونی بعد انتقالی بگیری این کارنامه ی سبزی ک اومده صرفا جهت اطلاع خودمونه کارنامه ی سبزی ک مورد تایید دانشگاه ها باشه آبان میاد و اونا از آبان اجازه ی انتقالی دارن
قانون اینه ولی بازم بپرس
طبق کارنامه ی اولیه شما فعلافقط مجاز ب ثبت نام رشته ای و دانشگاهی ک اول اومده هستی

----------


## Amin 95

این فکر کنم کمکتون کنه

2- با توجه به كنترل‌هاي متعدد و بررسي‌هاي انجام شده از صحت نتايج اعلام شده اطمينان حاصل شده است؛ مع‌الوصف، داوطلبان *پس از دريافت كارنامه نتايج نهايي*  آزمون از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان در صورتي كه در خصوص مندرجات  كارنامه مذكور سوالي داشته و يا در انتخاب رشته‌ خود مرتكب اشتباه شده  باشند، مي‌توانند *حداكثر تا94/7/18* منحصراً از طريق سيستم  پاسخگويي اينترنتي در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان اقدام نمايند. با  توجه به اينكه به موارد واصله به غير از روش اينترنتي ترتيب اثر داده  نخواهد شد، لذا از داوطلبان تقاضا مي‌شود از ارسال نامه پستي و مراجعه  حضوري اكيداً خودداري نمايند. بديهي است به كليه مواردي كه از طريق ديگري و  يا بعد از تاريخ 94/7/18 واصل شود، به هيچ وجه ترتيب اثر داده نخواهد شد.  لازم به تاكيد است *كليه درخواستهاي مربوط به اشتباه در انتخاب رشته صرفاً براي پذيرش و معرفي در نيمسال دوم دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي بررسي خواهد شد.*ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با شماره تلفن‌ 42163-021 نيز در ميان ‌بگذارند.

----------


## _Zari_

> عزیزکم باید نصفی از ترمتو بخونی بعد انتقالی بگیری این کارنامه ی سبزی ک اومده صرفا جهت اطلاع خودمونه کارنامه ی سبزی ک مورد تایید دانشگاه ها باشه آبان میاد و اونا از آبان اجازه ی انتقالی دارن
> قانون اینه ولی بازم بپرس
> طبق کارنامه ی اولیه شما فعلافقط مجاز ب ثبت نام رشته ای و دانشگاهی ک اول اومده هستی


اوهوم باشه اجی بازم میپرسم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amin 95

> اوهوم باشه اجی بازم میپرسم


میدونم بی ربطه ولی تو که الزهرا رو خیلی دوست داشتی پس چرا اصفهان

----------


## Amin 95

یه سوال بی ربط

من الان دیروز مدارکمو از دانشگاه گرفتم ولی گواهی موقت پیش و ریز نمرات پیش لاش نبود

الان برای پست چی کار کنم

اونا گفتن از مدرست بگیر

خب من تابستون 91 مدارکمو از مدرسه گرفتم الان دارن تو آرشیوشون بعد 3 ماه برم بگیرم؟

----------


## _Zari_

> میدونم بی ربطه ولی تو که الزهرا رو خیلی دوست داشتی پس چرا اصفهان


هنوزم دوس دارم ولی خب اصفهان نزدیک تره

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> یه سوال بی ربط
> 
> من الان دیروز مدارکمو از دانشگاه گرفتم ولی گواهی موقت پیش و ریز نمرات پیش لاش نبود
> 
> الان برای پست چی کار کنم
> 
> اونا گفتن از مدرست بگیر
> 
> خب من تابستون 91 مدارکمو از مدرسه گرفتم الان دارن تو آرشیوشون بعد 3 ماه برم بگیرم؟


شما زنگ بزن به مدرستون بگو که دارن یا نه

----------

